# Dalco Athletic Offers Spotlight Faux Alligator Appliqu� Fabric



## Deborah Sexton

*Dalco Athletic Offers Spotlight Faux Alligator Appliqué Fabric*

Catch the attention of appliqué customers with Spotlight, a textured appliqué fabric offered by Dalco Athletic. With the classic look of faux alligator skin, Spotlight comes in an array of the most popular fashion colors including fuchsia, gold, purple, Kelly green, peacock blue, red, royal, and silver. It can be purchased in 38-inch rolls that come with a heat seal adhesive backing or have it custom cut into the letters, numbers, or shapes of your choice.

Spotlight is ideal for creating all kinds of spiritwear for T-shirts, sweat shirts, jackets, and tote bags. It’s also ideal for cheerleading, dancewear, skating, and gymnastics. It can be used alone or backed with a matching or complementary colored twill. There’s no end to the creative possibilities to create a whole new look for appliqué.

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of letters, numbers, appliqués, and software for decorating spiritwear and team uniforms. It also can custom cut any shape or design in appliqué materials. For more information, contact Dalco Athletic Lettering at (800) 288-3252; e-mail at [email protected]; or visit Dalco Athletic Lettering, Inc..


----------

